# Curtis Controller Need Help



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd have to look at my documents again, but I recall at least two settings. One for the delay in amp ramp up and the second was the amp limiter. I don't recall what the lowest possible setting was for amps.

"will not go to full power", means what exactly?
What are you doing to test this?


----------



## Bruce A (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello Brian when I first hooked the controller up to the car I had the throttle half open then full and it just did not spin the wheels like my 72volt alltrex did. It turned the wheels a lot slower, not the power that I would expect from a 120 volt system, an now it won't work at all. I have no magic smoke an nothing got hot, this is suppose to be rebuilt. I have power to the controller. B+ to B- 125 volts but something strange when I test B+ to M- I get 215 volts, from a 120 volt pack? How do I test if this controller is N/G. or am I over looking something? by the way those Volt Blochers I purchased from you are excellent.


Thanks 
Bruce


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Just going over my wiring diagram, thought I'd throw everything out there to see if anything helps.

KSI (top of the small three connections on the left) needs to be pack voltage.

Next two down from there, order doesn't matter. Both connected to a 0-5k two wire pots. What was your original controller using here?

B- to pack ground

B+ to pack positive and motor A1 (CCW)

M- to motor S1 (CCW)

Controller A2 is not used

Motor A2 to S2 (CCW)

Out of all of this, only the pots output would seem to be a possiblity. I'd check it with an Ohm meter just to make sure you're seeing a smooth transition from 0-5k ohms.

Glad to hear the VBs are working well for you. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention. The middle of the three screws is the current limiter. That "should" have been set fully clockwise from the factory (max current).

The far left is not used for us (plug braking) and the far right is acceleration delay. I turned mine full CW to remove any acceleration delay.


----------



## Bruce A (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't figure this thing out. I read the curtis manual & tried everything I can think of, guess I will go back to 72 volt & break out the alltrax for now maybe get this one repaired or buy another controller.

Bruce A
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/72


----------

